# Fresh water crabs



## cid_python (Sep 7, 2010)

Doe anyone know what fresh water crabs eat? This is my crab.


----------



## knarlcok (Sep 7, 2010)

fish food dead fish plants just about any thing they can get there claws on


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 7, 2010)

Why do you own an animal that you don't even know what to feed? 

I did a google search and came up with a variety of options - a varied diet of flakes, sinking pellets and live food seemed to be the most common. I imagine they are bottom feeders, so sinking pellets would probably work, and bloodworms might be good, too. But this is an EDUCATED GUESS from a quick google search. Maybe you should ring wherever you got the animal from an check with them?


----------



## kupper (Sep 7, 2010)

There scavengers they will eat anything


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 7, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Why do you own an animal that you don't even know what to feed?


 
+1.

Take Kristy's advise and google, read, and call the seller.


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 7, 2010)

Or put it back where you found it.


----------



## cid_python (Sep 7, 2010)

I am an experience owner for all my animals. I post about the ones im thinking of getting not ones I have. I already know what crabs eat, I feed them sinking fish pellets and peas at the moment but I was just wondering if there was anything else I should know about.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry if caused offense, cid, but your initial post came across very much as though you had acquired an animal, and didn't know what you were doing, and hadn't done any research into it - a problem that is seen all too often in the pet industry! If you don't want to get flamed, maybe just reword the question a little next time 

Good luck with him, I like the photo (and I still imagine bloodworms would go down a treat!)


----------



## sara_sabian (Sep 8, 2010)

I've had them before, they eat everything .If you have live plants they'll decimate them, and they're masters of escape.


----------



## burger (Sep 8, 2010)

I have crabs too. But I never feed them. They just sort of hang around down there....


----------



## converted-fisho (Sep 30, 2010)

How much water is too much, in depth ?


----------



## Jacquie (Sep 30, 2010)

This is probably crazy but I was thinking of rescuing a live mud crab from our local fish shop. I have heaps of old fish tanks lying around and was wondering if it was possible. Would it need fresh or salt water? that kind of thing. I have seeing them there waiting to be brought and boiled alive.


----------



## Jacquie (Sep 30, 2010)

I mean "hate" seeing them there waiting to be brought and boiled alive


----------



## cris (Sep 30, 2010)

Jacquie said:


> This is probably crazy but I was thinking of rescuing a live mud crab from our local fish shop. I have heaps of old fish tanks lying around and was wondering if it was possible. Would it need fresh or salt water? that kind of thing. I have seeing them there waiting to be brought and boiled alive.


 
They can live in freshwater, but probably would do better with some salt added.


----------



## Tsubakai (Oct 1, 2010)

My freshwater crab lived two years ( had two to start but she ate her mate when he moulted) Mostly fed on sinking pellets, occasional vegies and some of the frozen fish foods. Not particularly fussy.


----------



## syeph8 (Oct 1, 2010)

could probably even throw in small bits of beef or chicken, i know yabbies love it.


----------

